
New http status code: 451 Unavailable for Legal Reasons - sajal83
http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-httpbis-legally-restricted-status-00
======
davidgerard
So how is this actually progressing?

------
bcg1
"Thanks also to Ray Bradbury."

Nice.

